# To install or not to install?



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

A local sander dealer has the new Airflo Stainless Steel Sanders. I am planning on purchasing one in the next couple weeks. 

My question is should I pay $400 to have them install the sander or save the money and do it myself? I have never installed a sander before so is it something managable or is it worth having them install it?


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Mike is that a Vbox?


If so, I would have your bed Rhino Lined first ( if you haven't had it done already.

I would suggest that you have them install it if you have never done one before. the hardest part in my opinion is running the control wires.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeah its a v box... already have a bedliner. So its not easy then, uh? Thanks


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

It could not be that hard .I would want to see the wireing harness to decide but if it's a gas model it will be more like and ignition from the motor and the throttle cable.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

How much do the air flo spreaders go for? There is a dealer near my house that has a whole stack of them they look pretty nice.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

If you have the plastic bed liner, get rid of it, and get the spray in. Took a friends liner out last year, you would not believe the stuff that was underneath of it. As for the install, when we did mine plow last year, and my friend that helped me had installed plows before, was a nightmare. I will gladly pay for the install from now one, let it be someone else's headache.

John


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Trust me guys, unless you install these type of things all the time or have nothing to do for a weekend let us guys who do it all day long save you a weekend and maybe a headache.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

$400 seems like a lot for something that I can do in less then an hour. I would think $100 at the most for installing a V-box and wiring. Unless something special has to be done.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The local dealer here gets $200 for the installation. I transferred mine from one truck to the new one in about 2 hours time, there really isn't much to it. If you can do simple wiring, it's a piece of cake!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Pelican that's what I thought I wired my tailgate unit.Just some advise on where to put the plug have it near the cab of the truck so the salt does not get into the connection.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

If you've got a sliding rear window, I'd make the plug connection inside the cab, salt tears these things up. I was lucky if I got a season from one.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

The Vbox's go for $2850 which I think is a decent price for a brand new sander not to mention stainless steel. I was going to buy a used one but I figured spend a little more money and get one that is reliable(brand new) and that will last for a long, long time.

What is wrong with having a plastic bedliner?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The plastic bedliners tend to rub paint off at one point or another, and no matter how careful you are, either salt or salt brine will work its way underneath the liner. adding these two concerns together yields serious rust damage that you cannot see occurring.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

$2,850 for a stainless steel sander .That seams preaty good I looked at a flink one with the honda engine and they where asking allot more than that before i got my tailgate unit.Pelicans right that is why i did not put a slide in one in my bed I would of had to go get it rino lined.


----------



## XPECTATIONS (Oct 15, 2003)

*v box price*

Not to change the subject, but I want to here more about the $2800.00 v box. 
who what when were and why don't I have 2

please email me with details, they are 3500 to $4000.00 in my region."will travel to pick up"


----------



## WOOFSPLOW (Sep 17, 2003)

Maybe he is making his money on the installs?


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Yeah Mike, $2,800 does sound a bit low compared to what I know the pricing around here is. What guage Stainless are they using? and heck for $2,800 I may run up there and buy a couple myself.

I would get rid of the plastic bedliner, see the nearest Rhino lining dealer and get a price. My guess for a 8' bed ( black ) underrail spray job should be around $600

I just got a price of $525 for an over the rail on my 6.5 ' bed

but I am thinking of putting a Powermaster 200 amp alternator in since I'm gonna be installing lights and I don't want that Fisher X blade bogging down and draining the battery.

As far as the install, they are going to have to set it in your truck bed anyway, then they have to secure it ( I would set it on 2x6 boards to allow drainage under the spreader unit,)

then as far as the wiring goes (not knowing how capable you are with wiring was the only reason I suggested paying them to do the install and wiring) its up to you. $400 does sound a bit high, but if something goes wrong in the wiring and damages something , they are the ones who did it not you!


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

We are awaiting our new Stainless Steel spreader from Tarrant Mfg ( thanks Pelican for the referral ) They wanted an additional $500 to install in on our F-600 flatbed. I checked out the necessary wiring, seems pretty simple. 2 Wiring harnesses with disconnects to the cab. A small control panel, power and ground in the cab. By the way, our unit is 11' long, 6' wide and 4' high. Its powered by an 11 HP Honda engine. Should hold something like 5CY. Thats 15,000 lbs of salt/sand mix. I'll post pictures as soon as we get it.


----------



## BIGWIV (Oct 2, 2003)

CPSS,

What brand spreader ? is it stainless ? How much money?

That sounds like the type and size I'm looking for. Thanks!:waving:


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Its a TARCO spreader. Custom made right there at the plant in Saratoga Springs, NY. Total price including tax $6027.45


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Easy to do, plan about 5 hours for the first time.

I have put in several Westerns and running the wires is the easiest part.

Putting the spreader chute on and hooking the control wires in the controller box and to the batt and engire is much harder than running them in the truck.


----------



## bamaa (Jan 23, 2004)

Guys, 
I have purchase a 9' 3yd s/s Sno-way Vbox sander.10 hp He's charging $300 to install it in a 1ton ford, mason dump body.I Have welded anchors in front of dump body for sander. has anybody done one of these. Seems to me $300 is high to install. I don't know, never done one before. Thanks any help would be great. Bill


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

*X-blade*

Where did you get your plow? We have the same truck and I had 5 MA shops tell me they wouldn't put a blade on my truck.They told me with the weight of the motor and the plow together would go over the G V W for the front axle. I finally found a shop in fitchburg that would install it.



myo said:


> The Vbox's go for $2850 which I think is a decent price for a brand new sander not to mention stainless steel. I was going to buy a used one but I figured spend a little more money and get one that is reliable(brand new) and that will last for a long, long time.
> 
> What is wrong with having a plastic bedliner?


----------

